# Setting Up Slingbox AV with a 722?



## markmisky (Sep 5, 2007)

I need help setting up a Slingbox AV with a VIP 722. I just spent an hour on the phone with Sling and I could not understand what this guy was saying other than the VIP 722 is not a supported device. Since they have been promoting them on the Charley Chat and Tech Forum I thought this would be a snap. I can get my slingbox to work if I hook it up to Tuner 2 but can't control the box since Tuner 2 is UHF. 
I can can unplug my AV cable from Tuner 1 to my HDTV and plug in the Slingbox and view it but still can't control the box from the computer. That won't work long term since I don't want to keep plugging and unplugging my AV cable. 
Can anyone tell me how they setup their slingbox on a 722 and got it to work remotely? 
I am wondering if some of my problem is that I have no Router. I have a Actiontek GT701 DSL modem that has an ethernet port. The sling is connected to the port and my computer is connected to it via usb. Sling told me this setup should work and it does for viewing but something is preventing me from controlling the dvr
I'd appreciate any help. I'm on the road a lot and would love to watch my DVR when I am away. 

Thanks


----------



## rsmith7 (Aug 18, 2004)

First off you may need a router in your comfiguration. I have a Motorola Cable modem and I can not use both usb and ethernet ports at the sametime. Only one device will get the IP address. A router will allow all devices in your network to get a non-routable IP address and use the common IP when going to the internet.

With all of that I do not have a Sling box but have been looking into purchasing the SOLO. 

I think that you have it setup correctly but are not getting a IP due to the issue above.

Hope this helps.


----------



## DBS Commando (Apr 7, 2006)

If your DSL modem can be a DHCP server, then I'd just buy a cheap switch. That would solve your network issues.

As for the Sling - it should work with TV1 since its IR. I have a Slingbox and it works flawlessly with my receiver. I do have it connected to a switch, however.


----------



## markmisky (Sep 5, 2007)

DBS Commando said:


> If your DSL modem can be a DHCP server, then I'd just buy a cheap switch. That would solve your network issues.
> 
> As for the Sling - it should work with TV1 since its IR. I have a Slingbox and it works flawlessly with my receiver. I do have it connected to a switch, however.


 I found part of my issue is I am using the Video outputs to feed my hdtv. So I guess I will need to buy an HDMI cable to free up the AV outputs for the Slingbox.
I set up the Sling using the AV outputs on Tuner 1 and I get audio & video. I still have the issue of controlling the DVR. I tried every Dish receiver and then used the Other and all codes. The ONLY setup that works is Other with Code 7. So it's not the a router issue. 
The problem is that when I use Other, I get the old black remote which does not allow you access to your recordings. There is no DVR button. What are others 722 owners using as the setup? How are you getting a silver remote or accessing your recordings? My remote address for tuner 1 is 9 so it is strange that 7 works.


----------



## DBS Commando (Apr 7, 2006)

Select the 622, the IR codes should be the same. Its also the same remote


----------



## markmisky (Sep 5, 2007)

DBS Commando said:


> Select the 622, the IR codes should be the same. Its also the same remote


The VIP 622 was the first one I tried and I can view whats on tv at the moment but I can't control the DVR. Why I have no idea. I have both the IR Blasters set right next to the 3 IR cicles on the bottom of the dvr and only "Other" with code 7 works. Could it possibly be that I need to change my remote code for tuner 1? it's set at 9.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

There are two blasters - try other one. I know Sling and 622HZ works fine with selected 622 remote (exclude some AT&T buttons).


----------



## saltrek (Oct 22, 2005)

What remote address is TV1 on the 622? If it is something other than "1" you might have to try some other remote options.

I have the Slingbox Pro which has both inputs and outputs. Not sure what the AV has. But that allows you to go from the receiver to the Slingbox to the TV if all the outputs are taken on the receiver.


----------



## Gruss (Feb 15, 2003)

Just to provide another data point, my Slingbox Pro works fine with my 722 (told the SB it's a 622). I am using component out, however, but that shouldn't make a difference.

Another option could be to run your 722 in Single mode and then the IR remote will work TV2 as well.


----------



## markmisky (Sep 5, 2007)

Gruss said:


> Just to provide another data point, my Slingbox Pro works fine with my 722 (told the SB it's a 622). I am using component out, however, but that shouldn't make a difference.
> 
> Another option could be to run your 722 in Single mode and then the IR remote will work TV2 as well.


 I found the solution. The VIP622 setup works on the VIP 722 but your remote address for tuner 1 MUST be set to 1. Mine was set on 9. I reset it to 1 and it works like a charm

:hurah: :hurah: :hurah:


----------



## dhclaypool (Oct 29, 2005)

My Slingbox AV is connected to my 622 and my remote is coded for 4. I don't remember how I told Slingbox about it, but I do remember there was a step...Works great. It also was weird being in Estonia and watching what was on the tube back in Houston!.


----------



## HobbyTalk (Jul 14, 2007)

[edited] argggg.... posted in wrong forum.


----------



## WynsWrld98 (Aug 17, 2006)

Re: I found the solution. The VIP622 setup works on the VIP 722 but your remote address for tuner 1 MUST be set to 1. Mine was set on 9. I reset it to 1 and it works like a charm

what is meant by "remote address" for tuner 1? I'm having the same problem trying to get Slingbox to control my VIP722 DVR functions but am not sure what's meant by "remote address" for tuner 1, can someone please explain? Thanks!


----------



## markmisky (Sep 5, 2007)

WynsWrld98 said:


> Re: I found the solution. The VIP622 setup works on the VIP 722 but your remote address for tuner 1 MUST be set to 1. Mine was set on 9. I reset it to 1 and it works like a charm
> 
> what is meant by "remote address" for tuner 1? I'm having the same problem trying to get Slingbox to control my VIP722 DVR functions but am not sure what's meant by "remote address" for tuner 1, can someone please explain? Thanks!


Your remote have to have different "addresses" or frequencies or they can conflict with each other. Check page 72 of 722 users guide and it will tell you how to see what your remote address is and how to change it. If you're confused, call dish network and they can walk you through it in 30 seconds.


----------

